# Walleye Joes 14ft Alumacrat project.



## walleyejoe (Jan 29, 2013)

New to this site and I'm hooked . Now I have my boat all tore apart. Thanks!!!! :| I noticed alot of people using flex steel on the bottem of there boats . Do really need to do this Is there anything simaler I can get at the local hardware? The paint above the waterline is just faded do I need to sand and prime this or can I just paint over it? Tryin not to break the bank!!!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the site.
I rebuilt my '67 Alumcraft 14' about three years ago now. Thread in my signature.
My boat is not painted, nor did I use Steelflex.


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 30, 2013)

walleyejoe said:


> New to this site and I'm hooked . Now I have my boat all tore apart. Thanks!!!! :| I noticed alot of people using flex steel on the bottem of there boats . Do really need to do this Is there anything simaler I can get at the local hardware? The paint above the waterline is just faded do I need to sand and prime this or can I just paint over it? Tryin not to break the bank!!!



you can just scuff up the paint a lil and paint right over it...i scuffed up mine then primered and painted but i didnt need to primer i just did to do it....


----------



## walleyejoe (Jan 30, 2013)

Hanr3 said:


> Welcome to the site.
> I rebuilt my '67 Alumcraft 14' about three years ago now. Thread in my signature.
> My boat is not painted, nor did I use Steelflex.


Your boat looks great Im gona work on mine this weekend can wait !!!!


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats a good looking boat. The paint doesn't look bad at all. Remember the fish don't care how shiney your boat is!


----------



## walleyejoe (Jan 30, 2013)

muskiemike12 said:


> Thats a good looking boat. The paint doesn't look bad at all. Remember the fish don't care how shiney your boat is!





muskiemike12 said:


> Thats a good looking boat. The paint doesn't look bad at all. Remember the fish don't care how shiney your boat is!


LOL I know got on this site and now i want to do all kinks of stuff :mrgreen:


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 30, 2013)

What are you going to power that baby with?


----------



## walleyejoe (Jan 30, 2013)

muskiemike12 said:


> What are you going to power that baby with?





muskiemike12 said:


> What are you going to power that baby with?


 25 horse yamaha I had a 9.8 nissan sold it and bought th yamaha It should scoot itr right along


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet motor! I'd love to have that rig for the smaller lakes and rivers in these parts.


----------



## walleyejoe (Jan 30, 2013)

muskiemike12 said:


> Sweet motor! I'd love to have that rig for the smaller lakes and rivers in these parts.


Hell I wish I lived up there !! nothin like goin up noth fishin


----------



## walleyejoe (Jan 31, 2013)

walleyejoe said:


> New to this site and I'm hooked . Now I have my boat all tore apart. Thanks!!!! :| I noticed alot of people using flex steel on the bottem of there boats . Do really need to do this Is there anything simaler I can get at the local hardware? The paint above the waterline is just faded do I need to sand and prime this or can I just paint over it? Tryin not to break the bank!!!


Does anybody know now where I can get new decals???


----------



## pauldanielm (Feb 1, 2013)

Try this site. I have not used them yet so cant give you a good review of them but i will be using them soon. It looks like they have all boat logos and trailer logos there is. 

https://www.vinylapproach.com/replacementboatlogos.htm


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks nice. 25hp is a nice size.


----------



## Angus (Feb 1, 2013)

Vinylimagesinc.com helped out my brother


----------



## pauldanielm (Feb 1, 2013)

I am glad that that site worked for you. Let me know how the decals turn out when u get them.


----------



## Angus (Feb 2, 2013)

He already got them, they were nice. We had to flatten them out for a couple days but they got flat again and were pretty easy to apply. ill see if I can find a pic, he didn't go with stock decals tho so I'm not sure about that.


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 4, 2013)

Finally got a good start this weekend .Got the boat stiped down and flipped over .Took a wire wheel on a grider to the haul .Got alot do Saturday !!  Pictures to come


----------



## jph84 (Feb 10, 2013)

nice work so far keep at it! im only a week in to my 16' fisher and im only just getting started. this forum has been a godsend.

best of luck with it all!

JPH


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 10, 2013)

jph84 said:


> nice work so far keep at it! im only a week in to my 16' fisher and im only just getting started. this forum has been a godsend.
> 
> best of luck with it all!
> 
> JPH


Thanks .Im addicted to this site.


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 11, 2013)

Lots of progress this weekend


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 12, 2013)

I put aluminum color rustoleum paint ont the bottom .Not really happy with the finish . It looks good but you can take your finger nail and scatch it. Any ideas what I can put over it . :?:


----------



## bigwave (Feb 12, 2013)

Make sure it dries good, add another coat or two, then clearcoat for the finish....should help with the scratching.


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok I bought rustoleum topside marine paint for the side of my boat .the instructions said if your putting it on with a roller to tip it with a brush. I just put the first coat on last night not happy with the resolts :x . Any tips about the tipping anyone :?: :roll:


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 14, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Make sure it dries good, add another coat or two, then clearcoat for the finish....should help with the scratching.


The clear coat helped thaks :mrgreen:


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 27, 2013)

I finaly got little time to work on the boat this week .Theres just not enough time !! I've got most of the framing done .Kind of flustrated I'll start doing something then I'll change my mind. can't get anything done!! #-o over thinking it :roll: Oh well it will get there . Used all aluminum angle for the frame work. Moveing the live well to the front under the casting deck .By the weekend I should be ready to lay out the decking . Heres a few more pic of what I've got done


----------



## Kriseffinger (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice work on the framing!! Can you provide some details on the angle you added in the front to support the front deck? That is my next step and I am looking for ideas on the best way to frame the front deck on my V-14.

Thanks


----------



## walleyejoe (Feb 28, 2013)

Kriseffinger said:


> Nice work on the framing!! Can you provide some details on the angle you added in the front to support the front deck? That is my next step and I am looking for ideas on the best way to frame the front deck on my V-14.
> 
> Thanks


I used 2 inch angle I just happend to have access to some . Around the bends i cut slots about every 6 inches and then I put the piece on a solid surface and bent it down to match the angle of the boat . I just uaed a hammer . After that you can just bend it around the curve of the boat .I used 3/16 rivets to fasten it .


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 8, 2013)

Finally got the frame work done . Plumbing is ran ,live well is hooked up .This weekend I should have all the decking cut and the hatches made . My goal it to have it ready to go after next weekend . :mrgreen:


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I got a lot done Saturday.. Gona try to get the final coat of paint on this week. and hopfully get the carpet installed . Its ubelievable how fast time time went by Saturday . I started working on it at 6:30 in the morning and the next time I looked at my watch it was 5:00 in the afternoon :shock: got to get it done crappie time is soon :mrgreen:


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm gettin closer ! Got all the ply wood cut. I use exterior grade bc plywood Its about $25 a sheet at menards. Coated it with spar polyurathane last .Ready to wrap it all in carpet . I got the carpet from Sportsmans guide the were by far the cheapest .Tonight I'm gona put the final coat of paint on the sides. Hopefully I can get all my wir\ing done this weekend  Just an update I'll have more pics this weekend 

Why are seat parts so expensive !!!!! :shock: [/size


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 18, 2013)

Its getting closer the final coat of paint is on .Got all the plywood sealed with spar polyuerathane I got started on the carpet. my goeal is to have it ready for water after next week end. \/


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking nice! That blue turned out slick. I was thinking black for mine...but the blue is nice too. I will also be doing the full aluminum structure for the deck and floors....more expensive but lighter. Good job so far joe!


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 25, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> Looking nice! That blue turned out slick. I was thinking black for mine...but the blue is nice too. I will also be doing the full aluminum structure for the deck and floors....more expensive but lighter. Good job so far joe!


Thanks Buying that spayer was the best thing I did .It made made a big differance


----------



## wango (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking sweet Joe, nice work


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 26, 2013)

wango said:


> Looking sweet Joe, nice work


Thanks :mrgreen: I should have some more pics this week


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 26, 2013)

walleyejoe said:


> jvanhees said:
> 
> 
> > Looking nice! That blue turned out slick. I was thinking black for mine...but the blue is nice too. I will also be doing the full aluminum structure for the deck and floors....more expensive but lighter. Good job so far joe!
> ...



How big of a compressor do you run that gun on?


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 26, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> walleyejoe said:
> 
> 
> > jvanhees said:
> ...


I just have a little compressor You have to turn the pressure way down . I don,t remember what the pressure was It tells you in the instruction book . I think it was in between 50 and 60 lbs. The gun was very easy to use . Find something to do a test run first though . And do put the paint on too heavy. I put three light coats on mine


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 28, 2013)

Well I''m makeing progress I have all my wireing done for the most part . Got most of the carpet done .Down to working on the hatches now . Struggeld last night a little .Trying to figure out how much smaller I need to cut the hatches to allow for carpet and hinges. #-o . Don't want em too tight .but you don't want them too lose eather. Finally got flustriated . So drank beer and watched Duck Dynasty Instead :mrgreen: .I'll get back at it tnite . I only have 0ne new pic more to come


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 1, 2013)

Well it's all starting to come to gather now . I can't believe how many hours I have in this prodject.I pretty happy with the out come .I 'll be putting the trolling motor on and finishing the last bit of wireing this week .Then Satureday it's off to the lake .I can't wait to show my fishin buddys They have know idea I've been doig this :mrgreen:


----------



## SMOOTHboar (Apr 1, 2013)

That is a great looking boat. Very nice work.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 1, 2013)

turned out nice! Good work joe


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 2, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> turned out nice! Good work joe


Thanks man ...I'm going to put the troling motor and the motor on tnite hitting the water Saturday Its soppose to be 68 here Saturday \/


----------



## DMGO (Apr 3, 2013)

shawnfish said:


> walleyejoe said:
> 
> 
> > New to this site and I'm hooked . Now I have my boat all tore apart. Thanks!!!! :| I noticed alot of people using flex steel on the bottem of there boats . Do really need to do this Is there anything simaler I can get at the local hardware? The paint above the waterline is just faded do I need to sand and prime this or can I just paint over it? Tryin not to break the bank!!!
> ...


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 3, 2013)

Tins looking awesome! Great job! =D>


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 4, 2013)

thewalleyehunter said:


> Tins looking awesome! Great job! =D>


Thanks It turned into a much larger job than when I first started :mrgreen: I about got it whipped now


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Well here it is !!!Hit the water for the first time yesterday .I was very happy with everything .I still have a few small things to finish .But its time to fish now . :fishing: This is just like having a brand new boat for the price of a couple of boat payments! :mrgreen: Here a few more pic More will come


----------



## bigwave (Apr 8, 2013)

Awesome job.....I like the blue over white. =D>


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 8, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Awesome job.....I like the blue over white. =D>


Thanks :beer:


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 8, 2013)

Man I hope mine turns out that nice! Jelous!!! It is time to fish now tho haha


----------



## thewalleyehunter (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking sharp! I like your ruler. I was actually at Home Depot eyeing up an aluminum one just like it. 8)


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 8, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> Man I hope mine turns out that nice! Jelous!!! It is time to fish now tho haha


Walleye hittin up your way yet? :beer:


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 8, 2013)

thewalleyehunter said:


> Looking sharp! I like your ruler. I was actually at Home Depot eyeing up an aluminum one just like it. 8)


I had that layin around the garage .A little two sided tape on the back and good to go > :mrgreen:


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 8, 2013)

Yessir just turned on in the last week or so.... Some hogs being caught this year too. Picked her up yesterday in the wind storm...8lbs 28" female


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 8, 2013)

jvanhees said:


> Yessir just turned on in the last week or so.... Some hogs being caught this year too. Picked her up yesterday in the wind storm...8lbs 28" female


Damn that nice!! =D> I wish we had more Walleye water down here Them eyes are hard to beat!!!!


----------



## walleyejoe (Apr 8, 2013)

walleyejoe said:


> jvanhees said:
> 
> 
> > Yessir just turned on in the last week or so.... Some hogs being caught this year too. Picked her up yesterday in the wind storm...8lbs 28" female
> ...


Where are you at up there ?


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 8, 2013)

Bring that sexy boat of yours on up and lets go hit the river! I cant wait until mine is done/looks like that....fired up!!!


----------



## AlumacraftPilot (Jun 23, 2013)

Walleye Joe, 

Thanks to you, I am in the process of re-doing essentially the same boat ('88 Lunker V14 DLX). Was just going to be a relatively simple deck replacement...until I saw your remodel. Pretty sure I hate you right about now....  Your boat looks fantastic!

In order not to have to re-invent/engineer the wheel, I'd like to ask you a couple of questions if you don't mind. First, now that you've had it finished for a couple of months, is there anything you wish you'd done differently or any "wish I'd known that when I was building it" things to be aware of? I've gotten mine broken down and am stripping old paint off now. I'm going to go with a similar layout to what you did, but am going to incorporate the original 17 gal. livewell back into the side compartment instead of putting one up front. I have never used the livewell in the two years I've owned it and am a bit concerned about CG, but will try to offset with an accessory battery and the fuel tank on the opposite side. Second, your pictures don't show any underfloor flotation. Did you use any and, if so, what and what were your experiences with it? I'm debating none, pink foam board from Lowe's, or pour-in foam. All seam to have plusses and minuses. My only real concern with none, is how loud the hull is (water slapping against it). I'm probably leaning toward foam board cut to fit, then stuck in place with a couple dabs of silicone caulk. I'm going to replace the bench seat/storage that ran across the boat about three feet behind the bow with a casting deck similar to what you did. I probably won't elevate it as much as I primarily fish for catfish, and also run jugs and trotlines, so I want to be a little closer to the water. I plan to use 2 inch angle aluminum for the casting deck frame also. I'm debating replacing the transom since I have the rest of the boat taken apart already and the lower corners are rotten (the rest is good though). I didn't see you mention doing this but if you did, how did it go? I'm using 3/4 inch MDO plywood for my deck. Did you seal your decking, and if so, what did you use? Do you remember how much you had to trim your decking/hatch covers to get a good fit with the carpet installed? I know it is carpet dependent, but I think mine will end up being a similar thickness to what it looks like you used. Last, how is the paint holding up? I'm planning to use the same products you did and plan on spraying it on, also.

Sorry for the shotgun blast of questions. Honestly, I'm probably dragging my feet a little on stripping the hull as I try to figure out how best to do everything that comes after. Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide from your experience! :USA1: 

Your boat looks great and hopefully my results will come close! 

Sarcastic "thanks" for turning my week-ish long project into a full blown P-R-O-J-E-C-T.... ](*,) 

Steve


----------



## 25yamaha (Jan 13, 2015)

How fast does your yamaha push your boat with 2 people and gear


----------



## RedRockHunters (Apr 24, 2015)

Great looking boat. Great job. Can't wait to get mine done. Congrats.


----------

